# FMA knife work...list your schools here:



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi all. I am compiling together a list of places to get knife/blade training. I am looking for website links.

I need arts out there that work specifically with the knife, or that dedicate a significant portion to the knife?

I have a bunch already, but go ahead and give me some FMA knife links anyhow in case I missed some.

Help is appreciated...

Thanks,

Paul Janulis
__________________


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey Paul-

Not sure if you have these, but here are 2 that I can think of.

1- www.sayoc.com

2- www.hockscqc.com

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Hey Paul-
> 
> Not sure if you have these, but here are 2 that I can think of.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. I got those, but looking for more...

Paul


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike. I got those, but looking for more...
> 
> Paul



You're welcome!  Yeah, I figured that you would have those...they seemed like the more obvious ones.  Do you have anything from Pekiti Tirsia?

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> You're welcome!  Yeah, I figured that you would have those...they seemed like the more obvious ones.  Do you have anything from Pekiti Tersia? (sp)
> 
> Mike



yup.  :ultracool


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL!!  Guess I struck out again!!

Mike


----------



## Epa (Dec 10, 2004)

Here are a few off the top of my head. They're pretty well known. I hope this helps. 

www.bakbakan.com/
www.atienzakali.com/
www.lamecoeskrima.com/ 
www.gironarnisescrima.com/ 

Eric


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Paul, I don't have a site for you, but I do have an e-mail: nsicombat@sasktel.net for FMA blade training (in Regina, SK, Canada) as drawn from the Natural Spirit curriculum under Datu K. Worden.  Guro Troy has also done some training under Paul Vunak & Dan Inosanto, as well as other notable blademasters.   :asian:


----------



## dohap (Dec 10, 2004)

Vicar by Vincent Carin
Baraw Sugbu (a.k.a. Arnis Diablo)


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 10, 2004)

dohap said:
			
		

> Vicar by Vincent Carin
> Baraw Sugbu (a.k.a. Arnis Diablo)



I need contact info (preferably a link to his site) if he is going to go in my knife forum sticky.

Tx.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 10, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Hey Paul, I don't have a site for you, but I do have an e-mail: nsicombat@sasktel.net for FMA blade training (in Regina, SK, Canada) as drawn from the Natural Spirit curriculum under Datu K. Worden.  Guro Troy has also done some training under Paul Vunak & Dan Inosanto, as well as other notable blademasters.   :asian:



I think Guro Troy with contact info is listed on Kelly's site, so I'll just use Kelly's link unless he gets his own site.

Thanks though...

Paul


----------



## argyll (Dec 10, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Hi all. I am compiling together a list of places to get knife/blade training. I am looking for website links.
> 
> I need arts out there that work specifically with the knife, or that dedicate a significant portion to the knife?
> 
> ...




Here's a link to an excellent FMA based school in Concord, California that has a knife curriculum.

http://www.mdi.cmasdirect.com/site/view/DefensiveEdgeKnifeCounter-KnifeClass.pml

I'm assuming you already have the links to Mike Janich and Ray Dionaldo?

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 10, 2004)

argyll said:
			
		

> Here's a link to an excellent FMA based school in Concord, California that has a knife curriculum.
> 
> http://www.mdi.cmasdirect.com/site/view/DefensiveEdgeKnifeCounter-KnifeClass.pml
> 
> ...



Yup, already got links to Janich and Dionaldo. Thanks for the new link!


----------



## dohap (Dec 11, 2004)

Infos on Vincent "Intig" Carin can be found through various web pages, try www.krishnagodhania.com.
Baraw Sugbu as I know is very rare, don't expect to see their web site.


----------



## dohap (Dec 11, 2004)

If You look more for places/schools with blade curriculum than for rare blade arts check my link.


----------



## argyll (Jan 19, 2005)

Just realized your missing Ray Floro of Floro Fighting Systems.  http://www.florofighting.com  While he's based in Australia, he does teach in the U.S.

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 3, 2005)

Filipino Kali and JKD instructor Barry Cuda Yedwabnick in NY and Vegas.Watch for new DVDs Dynamic Knife Fighting and Dynamic Stick Fighting. combatartsusa.com


----------



## DatuSadiq (Mar 5, 2005)

www.sadiqkalisilat.com
www.cliffstewart.com
www.ntkali.org
www.fcskali.com


----------



## Tony Torre (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi All,

We also have a knife curriculum.  If you are ever in Miami, Florida (USA) come by and check us out.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## oosh (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.yuli-romo.com/
http://www.zubu-kali.co.uk/


Zu'bu Kali Ilustrisimo


----------



## Tony Torre (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi All,

We also do knife training.  If you ever find yourself in Miami, Fl (USA) stop by and check us out.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 4, 2006)

www.estacada.net

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 4, 2006)

Try www.cassmagda.com.


----------



## forceanchors (Aug 8, 2006)

www.atienzakali.com

Knife evolutions


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2006)

Lot's of FMA knife work in IRT!
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com 

Brian R. VanCise


----------

